# A U.S Electives Option.



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, It's about US elective if anyone interested in getting it. I bought AMO token for 2000 USD and want to transfer it for 1500 USD as i can't make it to it because of a problem. it's a hands-on elective where you will get lotss to learn. you can select the desired field and hospital you want yo work on to in area of your choosing. It is valid till june 2017. Cheers 
Contact me at: +92-3218306861


----------



## dr sabir achakzai (Jul 6, 2017)

Anas bai....kiya hum ye during 3rd year mbbs kersaktai hee....? Pleas reply


----------

